# SpectraPly



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey, i've looked around a ton. And i cant find any "SpectraPly" ANYWHERE, that is a supplier to the UK.

Simple-shot had ideal prices, but it would be a additional $30 shipping. Meaning the shipping costs more than 4 pieces themself.
Does anyone know of a UK supplier?
(link unless you dont know what SpectraPly is)

http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/store.php?category=spectraply


----------

